# Chemical Inside The Black Tank



## RJLLERENA (Sep 24, 2006)

is there one chemical that work better then the rest or are they all about the same?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Not being a tree hugger and having the belief that if my kids want a clean environment let them clean it up







-- I always use something with formaldehyde.

I have tried the "green" stuff that is earth friendly and the only thing that did was clean out my wallet...


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Try different ones until you find the one that works best for you. There will be a lot of people that will try to tell you their own home made concoctions. Please ignore them. Mixing chemicals in your tank is bad news both for you and the septic sytem.

John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'm with Ghosty...

We use the blue stuff...cause I know that it works! 
The small pre-measured bottles are quick and easy









My mentality is that even if I did switch over to a more environmentally safe black tank treatment, it's not going to change the world unless everyone does it. Sorry to say that, but it's true


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I usually go for the formaldehyde... but if I NEED it and all they 
have is the "green" stuff then I get that. I found that I needed
to add more to the tank though.

I used something that was purple in color.
It seemed to be a little thicker too...
I can't for the life of me remember what it
was called or who made it or even
whether it was "green" or not!
But! it did work GREAT!!!

MaeJae


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have used other chemicals but I was impressed by this one

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...ak/skunum=27871

cause it actually breaks down the "stuff". I have a flush king so I can see what goes by and I noticed a big diference in the break down of the "stuff"


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We use the blue crystals stuff....works great!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I don't use chemical anymore...









But....when I did...it was always the normal blue stuff. (packets of crystals)
I had bought the new drop in packs...but never had a chance to try them before I gave them away.

I think the biggest HELP when it comes to black tanks is....USE PLENTY OF WATER!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, I AM a tree hugger







, so I use Odorloss. It works great, and even when I left the tank for 2 weeks in 90 deg weather, I didn't have any odors.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Ok, I AM a tree hugger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 for Odorlos, works great for me. When I bought the Outback the dealer gave me a bag of drop-ins to use - they didn't control the odor anywhere near as well as the Odorlos, so once they were gone I went back to the Dry Odorlos  in the 5 lb. bucket.


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm not a tree hugger, I just use what works. For me it happens to be Odorlos. Also, it's is my understanding that some campgrounds don't allow formaldahyde products anyway.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

THE LLERENAS said:


> is there one chemical that work better then the rest or are they all about the same?


I agree that you'll have to find whatever works best for you. I have found that the Thetford dark blue stuff works well, but it does contain formeldehyde. May CGs won't allow formeldehyde (although, can't figure how they'll know). Anyway, Thetford makes a new chemical with most of the same ingredients except for the Formeldehyde...and I will be trying that one in a couple of weeks.

Whatever you do, if you decide to try different brands, flush the tank out between chemical changes. You never know what kind of reaction there might be between differing concoctions.

Happy camping!

Bob


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> I have used other chemicals but I was impressed by this one
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...ak/skunum=27871
> 
> cause it actually breaks down the "stuff". I have a flush king so I can see what goes by and I noticed a big diference in the break down of the "stuff"


Ditto here. It seems to last longer between trips. Plus no spills.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

X3 for Odorloss.

I never really cared about what was IN the stuff, just looked for function and convenience. For me it is the "Odorloss" dry packets. They're pre-measured and perfect for our size tank (28gal). We never have an odor coming out of the tank as it works great. Of course I keep the black tank immaculate with the quickie flush, and always store the tank clean with new chemicals and a few gallons of water.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

California Jim said:


> and always store the tank clean with new chemicals and a few gallons of water.


As Jim has stated, this is VERY important. You need a water solution in order for the "solids" to dissolve.

If "solids" are deposited into a "dry" tank, not only will the odor be overpowering, there will also be a "pile" of "stuff" collecting at the bottom of the black tank and hardening.

Trying to clean a black tank in this condition could present a real problem.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

We use Calgon. Cheap, odorless, and keeps the tank and sensors clean


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I also do the Calgon treatment but only every 2 or 3 times camping. I didn't put any Odorlos in one time and man did it stink. About an hour or so after I put the packet in the stink was gone. I defintiley think it's all a personal prefrence but as you can see here, you got to use something.......

Someone had mentioned how would a CG know if you it contains formaldahyde or not. My only issue is that if more and more CG start to have septic issues than more and more of them will either go out of business or start charging a higher rate for hookups. I bought my TT for a few reasons but the main one being that I wanted to stay cheaper than a hotel. I can cook in my TT and stuff which also saves in going out to eat all the time. I hope we are all conscious of what we do at CG's because of this. I enjoy cheap camping







It's also the reason why I do not use electric heaters in my TT. I have already been to a CG in TN that charged more if you use your A/C. As of now it's an honor system but if more and more stop being honest than they will just raise the price for everyone.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

mons02035 said:


> I also do the Calgon treatment but only every 2 or 3 times camping. I didn't put any Odorlos in one time and man did it stink. About an hour or so after I put the packet in the stink was gone. I defintiley think it's all a personal prefrence but as you can see here, you got to use something.......
> 
> Someone had mentioned how would a CG know if you it contains formaldahyde or not. My only issue is that if more and more CG start to have septic issues than more and more of them will either go out of business or start charging a higher rate for hookups. I bought my TT for a few reasons but the main one being that I wanted to stay cheaper than a hotel. I can cook in my TT and stuff which also saves in going out to eat all the time. I hope we are all conscious of what we do at CG's because of this. I enjoy cheap camping
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you. We all need to take responsibility for what we do, and respect what campgrounds expect and need, as well as any state laws and regulations under which they have to operate. Part of camping for us is being in a more natural setting at times, and tree hugger or not, all of us should realize that each time we cut a corner on something like this we chip away at the things we love most.
Bob


----------

